# Craftsman Handle Extension



## sh00k (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi, new to the forum but I've been reading throughout for a few years. I tried my best to choose the right area to post this but please feel free to correct me if I am wrong.

I have a Sears Craftsman C950 model. It's not new but it works well and I after a carb rebuild, it's running like new.

Unfortunately, as I get older, it's getting harder to use due to the low height of the bars. I'm 6'4 (The bars are well below my hips) and after plowing my driveway, I often regret not just shoveling the **** thing. 

I tried to raise the bars by forcing the top bar up in the bolts (obviously not meant for this) and obviously ran into a cable length issue. I'm not opposed to getting new cables but I don't even believe the handle bars are meant to be pinned that high so it likely would be a waste when they tip forward/backward.

Long winded post - sorry. Does anyone have any experience with these and/or suggestion of someone/company that makes any kit? Where I live, I will not have success getting this thing to a custom shop.

Thanks all


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

Pictures would help. How much extension are you trying to get, about 4" I presume?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

You could try larger tires as well. What about selling your machine and looking for one that is more comfortable to use?


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Most machines are designed for an average of 5'7" ish - so, yeah. I can understand why he has trouble. I like the idea of taller tires, but not sure if that will get you into trouble with the scraper bar angle or not? The handles on these machines are not that strong anyway - so extending them might leave you without much strength left. I think getting custom handles made would be your best bet and simple solution. I would build myself a prototype out of wood and get a feel for it - then see how you could rout the cables, or get an idea of what you need and see what you can find. THEN, take your prototype to a fab shop (or send it to one) have them make it out of good tubing..... hows that for a long winded post! ;>P


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Wheres that thread from the guy that makes them for hondas? It may give the op some ideas on what he might need to try.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum sh00k


----------

